# natural fet cancelled because of no ovulation, this happened to anyone else?



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all

i was having a natural fet and my follice and lining was being monitored with scans. but the follice didnt grow so they cancelled the transfer saying that im not going to ovulate. they dont know why.  . im really dispointed - more waiting. i was testing for an lh surge too and didnt get one. has this happened to anyone else?

i usually have regular cycles and when ive tested for lh surge in the past ive always got one. the clinic have no explanation as to why this has happened and i suggeted the ivf drug from my icsi cycle in feb could have mucked up my system but they said ivf drugs dont do this. im really disapointed and now have to decide whether to go for a medicated fet or to try another natural fet.

im scared to do natural in case the same happens but dh says there is no way ot would happen two months in a row. he wants to do natural but the clinic are suggesting i do medicated and start to dreg next week. 

any advise? has this happened to anyone else?

Lucy


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Luc 

  ...........

Just wanted to hug you ! .........

I thought the same thing had happened with me .but i was just really late ..i think that it might be that your body is still settling down maybe ..... remember all the hormones & drugs might take a month or so to get out of our systems........

Take care

Love HopeXXXXXx


----------



## lea (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi girls 
I missed my LH surge this month too. And didn't ovulate I really dont know why but the clinic also found a big cyst on my ovary which was hideing on my follicle I have to now wait and get scanned next month to see if cyst has gone.
I suppose it is posible just to miss the surge but it is so disappointing to go through all the scanning and getting yourself prepared .
Lea
xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls, 

Thanks for your replies. Lea sorry to hear the same happened to you. I've decided to try again next month on another natural cycle and fingers crossed i'll ovulate. will you do natrual again?

Lucy


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Just wanted to add that after a cycle of ICSI I had a day 13 scan.  The scan showed that I didn't have any follies and that I wasn't going to ovulate.  Gynae said it is very common that women do not ovulate the cycle after IVF.  Away from IVF if is quite normal for a women not to ovulate for one cycle a year.

Love Anne X


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Yep - this happened to me.  I didn't ovulate during my natural cycle.  The consultant said you don't necessarily ovulate every month.  However, I'm now on a medicated cycle which involves DR for ten days, progynova tablets for two weeks then progesterone for four/five days.  I just started my progesterone and hope to have FER at the weekend.    So far the process has been very stress free.  I actually found the natural cycle more stressful because I was so on edge about everything.

Soulcyster


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi soulcyster, 

thanks for your message. i decided to go with giving a natrual cycle one more try. i was prepared to go either way, at the end of the day i just want a baby and will do whatever is quickest. but dh really wanted to try another natural, he thinks if the drugs messed my cycles up and stopped me ovualting we shouldnt solve that by more drugs. i have heard from others that the medicated fet is stress free so if this next natural doesnt work will def go for that.

really good luck with yours      , hope you get bfp.

Lucy


----------

